# Things we find in a sewer.



## plumbdik (Aug 6, 2013)

Did a couple of service calls the other week and pulled these lovely things out of the building drains. Yes, that's right...the second picture is a full sized traffic cone. Both from different jobs. As for the first picture, it's from a rental house - gotta love tenants.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Grannie panties!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plumbdik said:


> Did a couple of service calls the other week and pulled these lovely things out of the building drains. Yes, that's right...the second picture is a full sized traffic cone. Both from different jobs. As for the first picture, it's from a rental house - gotta love tenants.


Yeah, I got called out to a rental and opened city cleanout to find their line clogged. When the plug was removed waste water went all over the yard and we counted at least 20 condoms that were in the line.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I pulled out granny panties from a customers toilet. She said its not hers and stated "it must be from the previous tenant". I asked her how long have you lived here, she replied 
6 yrs! I felt bad so I didn't note it on the ticket, she was a renter. 
She reminded me of my grandmother.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

thumper said:


> I pulled out granny panties from a customers toilet. She said its not hers and stated "it must be from the previous tenant". I asked her how long have you lived here, she replied
> 6 yrs! I felt bad so I didn't note it on the ticket, she was a renter.
> She reminded me of my grandmother.


That's actually pretty common for the old timers. Sometimes it is easier to flush them than clean them when they have had an accident.

Getting old sucks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Out of an 8" main.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> That's actually pretty common for the old timers. Sometimes it is easier to flush them than clean them when they have had an accident.
> 
> Getting old sucks.


*Yes it does* But it beats the hell out of the alternative. :thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Getting old is ok. It's the ****ing in your pants that sucks


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

usually all I find are tampons and condoms. I did auger a whole potato out of a toilet the other day. Tenants are the worse.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

My auger hooked a dildo in a toilet once. No one know how it got there. At first I thought someone did a bobbit to someone.. Wasn't till I saw the end of it I knew what it was...oh the auger hooked the tip....


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

*Puff the Magic Dragon*

You folks have been showing us mundane items that you removed from the sewers.

Around here, you have to be cautious when clearing stoppages. Dragons lurk in our sewers !!

One of our plumbers slayed this dragon a couple of years ago. We called it PUFF.

Letterrip had to dig thru our files to find this for me to post.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Pulled these out on Monday


----------

